# Adding sound to a decoder



## Kvmiller (Mar 25, 2020)

I just installed an NCE D13NHJ decoder into a Walthers Mainline PA-1 unit that was DCC ready. It was a direct 9-pin plug in. 
my question is, can I add sound to this decoder?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

All of the decoders that I am aware of for controlling the locomotives motor are either sound or no sound. To add sound you will either need to replace the decoder with a sound enabled one or add a second sound only decoder. I am not even sure if anyone still makes sound only decoders. I installed several MRC ones back when sound was first coming out. Had to set them to the same number as the motor decoder and the same number of steps so they would be in sync. Since they are use the same ID my Power Cab can program both decoders together as if they were one. I would not recommend this today though as there are allot of good sound decoders out there now. I did it at the time do to cost and what was available.


----------

